
How to start a Daily Deals Business (Part 1) - LiveTheDream
http://matchbookit.tumblr.com/post/11276906271/how-to-start-a-daily-deals-business-part-1
======
rohitkumar
The deals space has long passed its climax. If you're going to be starting yet
ANOTHER daily deals site, there needs to be some other unique angle used.
Creating another mini-Groupon clone isn't going to cut it anymore.

